# Which Prom Dress?



## Classic Beauty (Mar 11, 2006)

So I am going prom dress shopping next week.  Which ones do you like?

(1)






(2)





(3)





(4)





(5) 









(6)


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 11, 2006)

(7)





(8)





(9)





(10)





(11)





(12)





(13)


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 11, 2006)

I personally like 3 and 6.
Oh, I loved prom. Lucky girl!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 11, 2006)

Ooh!  I forgot to mention that the only one I have tried on yet is number 3.  It looks really pretty on my skin tone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  Oh and I look better in it than that model does.


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 11, 2006)

My favorite is 4.  I like 13 too though.


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Mar 11, 2006)

5,6, or 8!!


----------



## karen (Mar 11, 2006)

I like 2, 7, and 8 best.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 11, 2006)

I like 3 and 11


----------



## NICOLE73 (Mar 11, 2006)

3 & 9


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 11, 2006)

I like 4, 5 and 13.  13 is definately my favorite though!


----------



## michy_mimi (Mar 11, 2006)

I think 6 is lovely


----------



## -Sarah- (Mar 12, 2006)

All look very beatiful, but I like the third most.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 12, 2006)

5 is my favorite!


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 12, 2006)

wow I LOVE 3 its sooo soo pretty kinda of reminds me of a vintage dress and I also like 11 kind of glamorous and the color is just so gorgeous! I have to say 3 and 11 are beautiful.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 12, 2006)

6 & 8!!...are these recs. helping...It seems everyone has a different answer...oh well...I'm sure you'll look lovely in anyone of them...have fun!


----------



## sbetsy (Mar 12, 2006)

5, 10, 12 - Prom is one of the only times you can wear dresses like these - I mean other opportunities come up now and then but for Prom, I say wear a bold dress, a fun color! You don't have to worry about being too loud or not sophisticated enough or not elegant at Prom


----------



## asraicat (Mar 12, 2006)

depends...whats your body type?  pic for reference?
remember- close fitting satins show every flaw (bumps, lumps, etc)

PERSONALLY i love 2, 6 & 11


----------



## star1692 (Mar 12, 2006)

Definately #11 or #1...there both amazing!


----------



## fatally_yours (Mar 12, 2006)

8 and 10!


----------



## inlucesco (Mar 12, 2006)

the colors on #6 are incredible.


----------



## lover* (Mar 13, 2006)

1,2 and 6 are my favorites, but they're all gorgeous! =]


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 13, 2006)

DEfinitely #6 & #10...gorgeous!


----------



## x.els.x (Mar 13, 2006)

definatley 3 &6 !!!
i adore 3`s style!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 13, 2006)

here are some pics of me for reference


----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2006)

I love 1 and 2!


----------



## adamchristopher (Mar 13, 2006)

3rd, 8th, + 12th are my favs.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 13, 2006)

3 is absolutely crazy! I love it!


----------



## rcastel10 (Mar 13, 2006)

My favorites are 10 and 6


----------



## 2_pink (Mar 13, 2006)

3, 7 or 8

I love 8 though.


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 13, 2006)

I like 3, 5 & 10! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (my fav is 3-  super glam!!)


----------



## dcmo (Mar 13, 2006)

I love 1, 5, 6 & 13, but I think 6 is my absolute favorite. You're gorgeous so I think you'll look stunning whatever one you choose!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 13, 2006)

Guess what I just found out this morning!  I get a 30% discount at SAKS b/c my great aunt works there (she's going to purchase it for me)!  Whoop.  I only have a $500 limit and number 3 is 535, but now that I have the discount, i can get it!  Woo hoo.  But I am not positive that I am getting it, i mean there are tons of dresses to try on.  Thanks for everyone's help!  I appriciate it!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 13, 2006)

Okay you would look soo totally cute in #11 girl!  You at least have to try it and see if im right cause I seriously think it would make you look too BEAUTIFUL!!!  I really think it matches your features....well...ok you asked...lol...good luck and i'm excited for you


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 14, 2006)

3 & 5, please


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 16, 2006)

So, I got a prom dress.  But it's not any of these.  I found one that wasn't online, but i'd think y'all would approve.  I can't find a pic though.  Oh well, I'll take a pic of it when it comes in the mail (i had to order it from florida because they didn't have my size in dallas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kaliraksha (May 2, 2006)

Can I ask you who makes #1 and #3?

Eep, edit. Sue Wong makes #3... what about #1?


----------



## alysia (May 2, 2006)

5, 6, and 10


----------

